# Key locked in ignition, gear stick in park. How to fix?



## phugoff (Oct 4, 2013)

I had a trail blazer do that whenever the battery died


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Did you try moving the steering wheel to get it free. Sometimes the wheel lock pin will cause the ignition to lock. I know I sometimes need to move my wheel with my Eco to get my key to turn.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Patman said:


> Did you try moving the steering wheel to get it free. Sometimes the wheel lock pin will cause the ignition to lock. I know I sometimes need to move my wheel with my Eco to get my key to turn.


I find my cruze ride so low to the ground I use the wheel to help my self out of the car and 100% of the time lock the steering wheel doing so. Just need to joggle the wheel slightly left and right while turning the key forward to unlock. Every GM car I've owned locks the wheel like that.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Your battery has died.

As soon as you connect a jump or replace the battery the key functions will go back to normal and you'll be able to turn the key fully off or start the car and the shift interlock will function.

Rob


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Different car, but my Cobalt had a cover on the bottom of the steering column surround where you could reach in and slide the key release over to pull the key out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Gavinh said:


> I have my car key locked in the ignition with the gear stick in Park. Key will not start the car but will also not be removed


Hello Gavinh,

We are sorry to hear that you are having these concerns and we apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused.
Please send a private message with your VIN, contact information, and preferred certified Chevrolet dealership so we can look into this further.
Looking forward to your message.

Cecil J.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

